# 10 Interesting Things, Within 10 Feet, Challenge!



## Bitter Jeweler

I can't remember who posted it, or who said it..."There are 10 interesting things to photograph, within 10 feet of you at all times".

I challenge everyone here to find *3 *interesting things within 10 feet of where they are_ right now, _and post the resulting images here. C'mon, do it! Let's test our eyes and composition skills.

I did this the other day, and found it quite fun, quite a challenge, and rather rewarding. I'll post mine up later, unless someone needs to "go first" to get the ball rolling.

Ok, get crackin'!


----------



## Sherman Banks

Chase Jarvis says this.  It'll be interesting to see what people come up with.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I thought it would be fun. Thanks Sheman, for linking to who said the quote.

I should add that anyone who wants to do this, don't have to do it "right now" but when they do it, should still be from the location of reading this.


----------



## mooimeisie

Great challenge, could of easily done 10, but had to post 4. Couldn't stop at 3. When I read this post I was sitting at the kitchen table with my laptop.

1. The cat politely asking me not to take any more pictures as she was trying to take a nap. She's on the chair about 2 feet away from me.






2. Across the room about 8 feet away is this hand blown vase done by an artist in Sechelt, B.C.





3. About 5 feet away from me is one of the front windows.





4. About 3 feet behind me is an outside wall and the deck railing is 6 feet from the house. So technically about 9 feet away on the other side of the wall I found this.


----------



## linpelk

Ok, here's mine

The daughter, patiently waiting for her breakfast...(aka "bad mom")





Isn't she lovely?





Just two of the MANY, MANY toys I could have photographed within 10 feet of me. I need to get off this computer and clean...*sigh*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yay!

Mooimeisie, nice stuff!
Love the cat, and the art glass. The bug is a nice shot too. #3 is a little snapshotty, to me.

Linpelk, love, love, LOVE, the pic of your daughter! Great angles, great composition, and awesome expression! #2 made me :lmao:, nice. Nice shot of the beetle car running over the teddy bear. 

Ok, here are mine:

#1 about 5-6 feet away.

Coming Together







#2

This is the shot that got me to do this. I thought about that quote, turned around and saw how the late afternoon light was bringing out the textures, and I went and grabbed my camera. It was, as the title says, 10 feet away.

Ten Feet






#3 was 3 feet away from me.

Stress


----------



## almaass

Lin.....  love the 1st one.  Cute as can be.


----------



## Ron Evers

Off the end of our balcony this morning after a day of rain.


----------



## JMS803

My room's a little boring, but here are some (slightly) interesting things lol.

"The Runner"






My new iPhone 3G S 






"The King"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Thats it?

Nobody else can accept a challenge of being forced to find interesting compositions amongst the mundane around them?

Lazy.


----------



## SonnarSphere

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Thats it?
> 
> Nobody else can accept a challenge of being forced to find interesting compositions amongst the mundane around them?
> 
> Lazy.



lol

this one of my favorite threads on the forum. let me see what i can do and share right now

brb


----------



## Josh66

Yeah - very cool thread.

Later tonight (or tomorrow) I'll take a picture of 10 interesting things within 10 feet of here (my computer).


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Over achiever, I only asked for 3.


----------



## mooimeisie

Bitter Jeweler, Nice textures and patterns.  Can we do redos?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Sure! Why not?


----------



## Josh66

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Over achiever, I only asked for 3.



Well, "10" _is_ in the title...


I think I can find 10 things around me...


Within 10 feet of where I sit now there is...  A guitar (Fender Strat), my camera bag, a tool box (with tools inside), a mini fridge full of beer, the kitchen, a bookshelf with movies on it, model airplanes hanging from the ceiling...  OK, so finding 10 things might be a challenge, but I'm up to it.


----------



## bigtwinky

I'm sitting here looking around and I should be good for this... I'll work on it tonight or tomorrow


----------



## MrsMoo

I'm gonna wait till I get home till I do this, might take the laptop out somewhere lol


----------



## Josh66

MrsMoo said:


> I'm gonna wait till I get home till I do this, might take the laptop out somewhere lol



Isn't that cheating?

I could find a million interesting things within 10 feet of me if I could go where ever I wanted to...


----------



## SonnarSphere

i just made 3. but..it's dark here :0) and the room is a bit minimalist!






'kick off' with this i guess







sekonic L38 ..bought today for $10







commie cameras: zenit e/zenit em/praktica nova 1b/praktica IV


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

O|||||||||||||O,  That's why I said 3. I figured it would be hard enough getting people "involved" requesting 3, let alone 10.

MrsMoo, that would be cheating. I understand it isn't feasible to do while you are at work, but the idea was that *most* people would be at home and force them to really look at things around them in a different way.


----------



## Josh66

Cool shoes.  Can we see a wider shot, lol?

The "commie cameras" shot is pretty cool too.


----------



## SonnarSphere

ok, i'll try again during daylight with a wider lens. and if that's elsewhere..i'll wear the shoes.


----------



## Josh66

...I just want to see more of them so I can figure out what they are, lol.
From what I can see, they look pretty cool.  I'd like to have a pair.


----------



## SonnarSphere

Bitter Jeweler said:


> *most* people would be at home and force them to really look at things around them in a different way.




i'll try to be a bit more creative with all 3 next time, also.


----------



## paulk_68

O|||||||O said:


> Cool shoes.  Can we see a wider shot, lol?
> 
> The "commie cameras" shot is pretty cool too.



Funny, when I first saw the shoes, I immediately thought of the former Soviet Union,... men like to wear shoes like those in that part of the world (Russia).

And, speaking of Russia,.. I remember reading somewhere that there is an old Russian make of camera that is sought after for the "style" of picture it took. I wish I knew more about them.


----------



## SonnarSphere

O|||||||O said:


> ...I just want to see more of them so I can figure out what they are, lol.
> From what I can see, they look pretty cool.  I'd like to have a pair.



they are long and pointy. italian. bit of a departure for me! i'm more of a
walking boots type.


----------



## Josh66

I like long and pointy.  (I'm always afraid of messing up the toes though.)


----------



## kundalini

I'll have to use the macro lens 'cause ain't no way yous guys are gonna see my office as is........


----------



## SonnarSphere

paulk_68 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool shoes.  Can we see a wider shot, lol?
> 
> The "commie cameras" shot is pretty cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, when I first saw the shoes, I immediately thought of the former Soviet Union,... men like to wear shoes like those in that part of the world (Russia).
> 
> And, speaking of Russia,.. I remember reading somewhere that there is an old Russian make of camera that is sought after for the "style" of picture it took. I wish I knew more about them.
Click to expand...


yea i get what you mean. they look _turkish_ to me. when i lived in the 
netherlands, a lot of turks and they seem to like the pointy shoes of this world.

mystery sov camera? probably a Fed (leica copy). after 1945, the 
soviets dismantled much machine tooling from the Zeiss works in Jena 
and carted it off to the Ukraine.


----------



## Josh66

*Refreshments*






*Don't Fret...*





*"J"*






edit

All within arms reach of me right now.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Yeah, it's not easy, but kinda fun and sometime rewarding.
If I may C&C:

#1 Is cool (pun LOL), but what if you cropped it for just the top shelf of Heiny? I like the perspective, and mostly how you captured the light.

#2 nice selective focus. I thought of this, only because I fail to think about it, how would that look at an angle, and including more of the black dot as a compositional element?

#3 nice thin DoF. I love the texture of the key. But it immidiately reads as a key. I think it would be cool cropped entirely on the inside of the key so focus is on the texture, and the letter, which would also make the viewer think a little more about what it is. 

:thumbup:

I will do this again also. I just shot 300 pics today that I have to sort through first.


----------



## Josh66

Bitter Jeweler said:


> If I may C&C:


C&C is always welcome, even if I don't ask for it.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> #1 Is cool (pun LOL), but what if you cropped it for just the top shelf of Heiny? I like the perspective, and mostly how you captured the light.


The light is almost exactly how I wanted it to be.  The only issue I had was trying to balance two different light sources (daylight - caps & cans, and the fridge light - background).  I tried to get rid of the orangeness from the background, but it wasn't happening...

After seeing it, I feel that I should have moved 8 or 10 inches to the right.
Just the top shelf would probably be pretty cool.  I'll have to try that before I drink it all.  lol.



Bitter Jeweler said:


> #2 nice selective focus. I thought of this, only because I fail to think about it, how would that look at an angle, and including more of the black dot as a compositional element?


I was going for symmetry (horizontal and vertical), but I don't think it worked out quite how I pictured it...  I think for what I was going for, I need to shoot it straight on.  The DOF is also smaller than I thought it would be...  (I need to start using the DOF preview more.)



Bitter Jeweler said:


> #3 nice thin DoF. I love the texture of the key. But it immidiately reads as a key. I think it would be cool cropped entirely on the inside of the key so focus is on the texture, and the letter, which would also make the viewer think a little more about what it is.


In this one, I was trying to replicate a shot I took a long time ago that for some reason I really liked.

This doesn't really have the same effect as the other one to me.

I like your idea, getting closer to only include the flat surface of the key.  I'll have to try that later.


----------



## SonnarSphere

nice pictures ;0) especially the beers


----------



## Dao

Now ... few hours after you took the beers photo, you need to retake it again and show us how many beers left.


----------



## MattxMosh

This is _way_ harder than I thought it would be too.

1) Turns out I need to dust a bit.





2) I could have Sworn (In) that I could hold a camera steady.





3) Time for a vacation.


----------



## Josh66

Dao said:


> Now ... few hours after you took the beers photo, you need to retake it again and show us how many beers left.



I'm finally starting to make a dent in it...


(you can't see how many are in the door though...)


----------



## MBasile

O|||||||O said:


> *Refreshments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> 
> All within arms reach of me right now.



I'm not going to critique your photographic skill, because you are a great photographer. I am however going to critique your choice in refreshments :lmao:


----------



## Josh66

MBasile said:


> I am however going to critique your choice in refreshments :lmao:



And that critique would be...?  




...What, not enough?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Last attempt to get any takers. :greenpbl:


----------



## mishele

Finally played around last night...lol  ......and I wasnt drinking!!


----------



## Josh66

mishele said:


> ......and I wasnt drinking!!



What fun is that...?


----------



## mishele

I promise to drink a lot tonight to make up for it!!


----------



## Jeffro

I might have to join in this one!   I will get some stuff SOON!! Cool Thread!


----------



## Plankton

Well a little bit uninspired, but there alright.

Paint brush:





Dime on radiator:






Boots:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I bumped this for the newer members who can't seem to find inspiration around the house. Take a look at what others have done. Except for the images that have been removed :meh:. The idea here is to really challenge your skills focusing on composition.


----------



## gsgary

I'm too pissed to do it right now just got in from the pub


----------



## Casshew

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I challenge everyone here to find *3 *interesting things within 10 feet of where they are_ right now, _and post the resulting images here. C'mon, do it! Let's test our eyes and composition skills.




Okay, I'll give it a try, all stuff on my desk 



2 headed skeleton






























Prepared microscope slides














































little glass rose


----------



## keith foster

Cool thread Bitter!  I was just turning out the light so I will post my contributions tomorrow.
Thanks for bumping it for us new guys!


----------



## MrRamonG

How do you take a picture of your own shoe


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

#6 and #7 are my favorites of the bunch. A little WB adjustment needed on #6.
I like the angles of the dividers, countered by the implied line of the specimen.

Casserole, I might have 20 skeletions within 10 feet of my desk, how many do you have?

Keith, you're welcome. I thought it was a fun exercise, so I brought it back :thumbup:


----------



## Casshew

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Casserole, I might have 20 skeletions within 10 feet of my desk, how many do you have?



Just one 2 headed one


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Meet Harry.






*gah* I didn't realize he was so filthy.


----------



## Casshew

Skeletons are supposed to have cobwebs, it's expected


----------



## Josh66

MrRamonG said:


> How do you take a picture of your own shoe



?

Take it off?  ...Or not.


----------



## Dominantly

Ohh, I want to play.

My condo isn't incredibly huge and my computer is in the living room so this should be interesting. 
I think I will try something with random light as I'm in the dark.


----------



## timfrommass

-tim


----------



## mostly sunny

So now I am scared to post.. since it's thought English is not my first language.  Anyways, this is a cool post.  I did not have my camera with me at work.  Perhaps, if this topic is still active I will snap a few.


----------



## Dominantly

Post, post, and then post some more.




Oh and on topic, my photos are done, just have to play with them and upload.


----------



## FemFugler

I will post later.... i have them uploaded to the computer i just have to upload them to a image hosting site and cant decide which one i should use lol im a member of so many of them. Also i may mess around with some of them on photoshop and stuff....


----------



## Dominantly

1. Generation Kill
50 cal shells of rounds fired in overseas, Saddam's last money below. Lighting via my iphone stage right.






2. Treasure
Coins and pouch obtained near a reef in the Bahamas (Nassau) as part of a scavenger snorkeling hunt. The coins were all spread out and we had to find them in fairly shallow water (10ft or less).





3. Kick flip
Tech deck with iphone lighting





4. Grapes
Iphone right, candle below.






So I guess my theme was random crap with iphone lighting.


----------



## TylerF

not much around my house lol but o well it was fun


----------



## Casshew

Dominantly, love your passport and ammo.

TylerF, the christmas candy is great.


----------



## TylerF

thanks!


----------



## Ron Evers

Sitting next to me on the desk.








Tell your wife not to try using the camera in the rain.  :er:


----------



## Dao

mostly sunny said:


> So now I am scared to post.. since it's thought English is not my first language.  Anyways, this is a cool post.  I did not have my camera with me at work.  Perhaps, if this topic is still active I will snap a few.




No need to scare to post.  English is not my first language as well.  In fact, a lot of members here are from non-English speaking countries.


----------



## Rekd

Cool thread.

I made a few, but this is more like the 5 photos within 5 feet challenge. All these are within just 5 feet of me. I used 2 cameras for this. The Sony is starting to freak out, not sure what's going on. Prolly something to do with letting my son use it when he was 6. :mrgreen:

1: My Canon 7D. Dangit! Less than a hundred picts to go before I hit 10,000 shots. I've had it for like 3 months.  






2: My unemployment paperwork. Meh.





3: Hot Wheels. Beat That! :mrgreen:





4: My scanner. (There's a picture of it on the monitor in the background that didn't turn out great so I re-shot it with the 7D.) Always interesting to listen to in the rain and on weekends. 





5: My scanner's PC interface.


----------



## linpelk

Rekd, looks like it's time to give your 7D a good cleaning


----------



## Rekd

I know, huh?


----------



## NJKILLSYOU

I tried...

Wiimotes-






Lenox Snoopy- 






My fiancee's recently found baby bracelet-


----------



## bazooka

Cool thread.  I'll post as soon as I get my lens (my first dslr).  It should be here by Tuesday!!


----------



## Pugs

Gotta say... this wasn't all that easy...

Since I'm sitting in my office (at home) and it's a mess... this is what we have.  Two of my bookshelf and one of a folding fan hanging on the wall.

Here are my three:
1.





2.





3.


----------



## Clintopher

I want to play...this is my first photo posting and I've only had my camera for a little under two weeks so please be kind.


----------



## K.Li

My entry  just a beginner so it's no where as good as everyone elses here but it was a good learning experience. C&C welcomed






2





3


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I like the origami rose, K.Li

Pugs, your first one is really cool. I love the texture repitition from the bible "leather" to the camera, lens cap, case... Nice image.


----------



## Pugs

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I like the origami rose, K.Li
> 
> Pugs, your first one is really cool. I love the texture repitition from the bible "leather" to the camera, lens cap, case... Nice image.


Thanks, Bitter Jeweler!  Still-lifes are not something that I'm very practiced at or very good with in my opinion.  I'm just fortunate that I was putzing about with my film cameras a while ago and had never gotten around to putting them away.  My other Konica body was out frame to the right on the shelf.  

Sometimes, I really miss film and I truly love the feel of those solid steel bodies and the solid mechanical action of those shutters firing.  It's like for just that moment, the camera is alive and carrying out the action that I asked for when I hit the shutter release.  There's a bit of magic to that and to the moment when an image starts to rise out of the paper in the developer bath.  

And with that bit of nostalgia done, I'm going to bed!


----------



## FemFugler

Ok here i go i apologize these aren't the greatest shots probably but hey, im just a beginner. 

1. Hoya Filters that are probably 20+ years old from my parents old film cameras that happen to fit on my dslr. 







2. Iron Man Head phones






3. PS3 Game... i had made this one black and white on photoshop but i accidentally saved it as a psd and am too lazy to fix it so ill post the b&w version later but it's not a great picture to be honest so maybe i wont bother.


----------



## KKJUN

Looks like it's my turn right now:

1.)






The microphones of my Xbox, which I use for playing "Lips"


2.)







3.)






An old toy car I got for cheap, placed on my friend's head.


4.)






A smurf figure, placed on my tripod.


----------



## MrRamonG

My globe:




My workspace:




My cat:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Glad to see this getting more action than the first time.

Has it been a challenge that makes you think a bit?
It's tough looking for interesting composition in ordinary stuff around you, isn't it?


----------



## Pugs

Clintopher said:


> I want to play...this is my first photo posting and I've only had my camera for a little under two weeks so please be kind.



I love the shapes and lines of this.  I think it'd be cool in B&W, too!



K.Li said:


> My entry  just a beginner so it's no where as good as everyone elses here but it was a good learning experience. C&C welcomed



I enjoy this one!



KKJUN said:


> Looks like it's my turn right now:
> 
> 4.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smurf figure, placed on my tripod.



I LOVE the smurf!



MrRamonG said:


> My globe:



Globes and books!  My kind of room!


----------



## Josh66

I think I may redo mine...

What I posted the first time around seems a little 'mediocre' now - I may give this another shot.


----------



## MrRamonG

Wans't tough... more about time.


----------



## Pugs

O|||||||O said:


> I think I may redo mine...
> 
> What I posted the first time around seems a little 'mediocre' now - I may give this another shot.



HAH!  I'm already thinking of re-doing mine (I'm in a different room of the house, now...)!

And for the record, your original set was quite a bit better than mediocre.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

OMG! Put that smurf on the edge of a lens...

Lens Cleaner Smurf!


----------



## Pugs

Bitter Jeweler said:


> OMG! Put that smurf on the edge of a lens...
> 
> Lens Cleaner Smurf!


HIGH-Larious!! :lmao:


----------



## vinniemac3

this is a pretty cool thread, when my new cam comes in this week, ill be sure to post, it'll be the first pics i take with an slr, hopefully they'll be halfway decent lol


----------



## Josh66

Pugs said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may redo mine...
> 
> What I posted the first time around seems a little 'mediocre' now - I may give this another shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAH!  I'm already thinking of re-doing mine (I'm in a different room of the house, now...)!
> 
> And for the record, your original set was quite a bit better than mediocre.
Click to expand...


Well, it was about 6 months ago...  I like to think I've gotten a little better since then.


----------



## Pugs

Well, if you'd switched out your Canon gear for a Nikon setup, you definitely would have improved instantly!  LOL!  :lmao::lmao:

Kidding!!

It would be cool to see what you'd come up with now!


----------



## Josh66

Nope, didn't make the switch yet, lol.

I might try to redo this sometime this weekend...  I really do feel that I've grown enough that my previous entries shouldn't count, lol.  Or at least they will (hopefully) stand as an example of how much I've grown.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Pugs said:


> Well, if you'd switched out your Canon gear for a Nikon setup, you definitely would have improved instantly! LOL! :lmao::lmao:


 
I have always said that you are best ignored.

:lmao:


----------



## Pugs

Well, different room means different things within ten feet, so... here's another set.  

This time around, I learned two things:  First, I am NOT a good still-life photographer (I already knew this, so it was more of a reinforcement type of lesson); Second, I need to clean my guitars and play them more... 

Oh well... here they are:

1. 






2. 





3.





4.


----------



## Dominantly

Oh man, I'm gonna edit the heck out of those!


----------



## Josh66

Those really strike a chord with me...lol

I especially like #3.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Dominantly said:


> Oh man, I'm gonna edit the heck out of those!


 

Literally ROFLMFAO!


----------



## Pugs

Dominantly said:


> Oh man, I'm gonna edit the heck out of those!



Oh... Good Lord!  Now I'm gonna need to fly back to San Diego (I was there in September for a buddy's wedding) and WHOOP YO' A$$, BRO'!



O|||||||O said:


> Those really strike a chord with me...lol
> 
> I especially like #3.



Oh... that was so punny it almost hurt...  LOL!!

And thanks!  Personally, I like 4 the best, but I've seen it done so many times...  3 runs a close second, though.


----------



## Josh66

Pugs said:


> Personally, I like 4 the best, but I've seen it done so many times...



Yeah...  I know I've done it.  But it is the "must shoot" pose for every guitar though...


----------



## MrRamonG

My wife wanted to play, too, but she didn't want to set up her own account because she thinks people on the forums are mean. She wants me to deal with all the insults.


----------



## Dominantly

MrRamonG said:


> My wife wanted to play, too, but she didn't want to set up her own account* because she thinks people on the forums are mean. She wants me to deal with all the insults.
> *


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Psycho

Just got my first SLR a couple of days ago and this challenge caught my eye. Currently learning how to use it. Brutal C&C most welcome!!


----------



## Heretotherephoto

This is a really cool challenge.  Makes you look closely.  It ook a lot of pictures but here are my favorites.  Still learning indoor photography and use of flash including my new SB-600.

1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2  Is it me or does this thing have that scary clown quality?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3


----------



## Josh66

Heretotherephoto said:


> Is it me or does this thing have that scary clown quality?



Yeah...it's a little weird.  

What the heck is it?


----------



## Heretotherephoto

Its a wooden worm.  My wife has had it since before we met.  It is in a flower pot and is supposed to be cute.  Thought it might be cute in a photo but when I started looking at it in my editing program I started getting a little weirded out.


----------



## Clintopher

Definitely a scary clown quality in that worm.  I like the picture of the plane.


----------



## Heretotherephoto

I was just out cleaning the porch a little and found another one of those worms.  They're multiplying and its getting creepy.


----------



## Lazy Photographer

Can I play too...

1.






2.





3.


----------



## TylerF

posting 2 more haha


----------



## DubbinTy

Hmm not a entire lot in front of me but this is what i came up with...within 10 feet of me. Havent had my camera for long sorry if my pics are not the best still learning.

Playstation controller





My buddy





My Shoes


----------



## Hooker771

Well my fight club pics didnt host. Lets see if these work any better.

Kit lens





Old college frat ring





New 10





Colt 1911 guarding above and his friends.


----------



## Josh66

Hooker771 said:


> New 10



He looks sad...


----------



## Pugs

Hooker771 said:


> Well my fight club pics didnt host. Lets see if these work any better.
> 
> Colt 1911 guarding above and his friends.



Love the 1911!  Both the pic and the gun!  Uh... safety's off, Bro'...  LOL!


----------



## Hooker771

There you go Pugs, cocked and Locked.










If you ever want to see how dirty something is break out the Macro!  Wow.


----------



## bentcountershaft

40mm shell casing (battery included for scale):


----------



## Pugs

Hooker771 said:


> There you go Pugs, cocked and Locked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever want to see how dirty something is break out the Macro!  Wow.


Oh, hell... you think that's dirty, you should see my guns...


----------



## stone_family3

I guess I'll give it a shot. Here goes.


----------



## Pugs

peekay said:


>



Love the Ovation in the background!  Balladeer?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

stone_family3 said:


>


 
I love this one. But go boost the contrast, and add a bit of saturation to make it really sing. Nice abstract.


----------



## fiveoboy01

Well this was the only interesting thing near me really... Whipped out my speedlight and a silver reflector to get some "interesting" light on it. May be bland, but beer is always interesting to me

On a side note this thread is atypical of this forum and I like it.  Most of the topics, or at least the way they end up being discussed, make me want to cut my face off with a screwdriver.  Good job BJ.


----------



## KKJUN

sorry, double post. ignore this one.


----------



## KKJUN

This is serious fun. I tried it yesterday in the living room;

1.)







2.)











The view out of the window. 


3.)







4.)






the most comfortable sofa ever.


5.)






6.)






I'm getting closer to ten!


----------



## More Cowbell

I'll play, however light is absolutely pathetic in this house, so please forgive.

My daughters pink truck climbing the dog's bone






Making dinner


----------



## Josh66

OK, I called in today - so I'm going to do this again.  It's been about 6 months since round one...

This time, I am actually going to post 10 things.


----------



## Josh66

O|||||||O said:


> OK, I called in today - so I'm going to do this again.  It's been about 6 months since round one...
> 
> This time, I am actually going to post 10 things.



LOL, it's _still_ harder than I thought.  I have 5 right now...


----------



## Pugs

O|||||||O said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I called in today - so I'm going to do this again.  It's been about 6 months since round one...
> 
> This time, I am actually going to post 10 things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it's _still_ harder than I thought.  I have 5 right now...
Click to expand...

HAH!!  I had the same issue!  I was in my office for my first attempt and thought, "meh... easy-peazy...", until I tried it!  Then in my rec-room, I was like, "there's SO much more potential here...", until I tried it again!


----------



## Josh66

I'm up to 8 now...

edit
9.  Forgot about one of the pictures I took, lol.


----------



## Josh66

OK, I actually got 10 things...  Some may be more interesting than others...

March 2, 1836





The Marshall Islands - Stamps hanging near my desk





Dassault Rafale - model hanging from the ceiling





My new keyboard, lol





My watch




Little bit of camera shake on this...must have bumped the tripod...

My favorite pocket knives





Grover, KIA





The Gas Pipe... 





My wallet





A book I just got in the mail from my brother:  The 48 Laws of Power


----------



## mooimeisie

Josh, The one of the wallet is very nice.  Composition is great.


----------



## stone_family3

Hmmm I'm in a different room I'm going to give it a go again.  

1) All I want is my freaking fruit cup, stop taking my picture. LOL.





2)P is for Pig





3) Forbidden Playroom Love (I can honestly say I found this in my Daughter's room as is. It was a great find.)


----------



## stone_family3

O|||||||O said:


> OK, I actually got 10 things... Some may be more interesting than others...
> 
> 
> Grover, KIA


 
Love this one.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I do too.


----------



## soccermom9

Hi number 1 is my favorite kind of pics! I have three daughters. My three year old makes the best faces.


----------



## Turbo

Boost guage, from atop my desk.





Ruger Single Six, .22WMR    This was in a holster on the desk.





.300 WSM cartridge, 1 foot to my left in the gun cabinet.

I could do 10 things no problem.  10 firearms, 10 cartridges from 10 calibers, 10 car parts.... I've got options.

If anything, this thread has inspired me to organize all this stuff


----------



## Pugs

I really like the Ruger!


----------



## stone_family3

soccermom9 said:


> Hi number 1 is my favorite kind of pics! I have three daughters. My three year old makes the best faces.


 
She was much happier after the fruit cup arrived. But once I pointed the camera at her she "Peeaaaseee mommy stop."

So I did.


----------



## Josh66

stone_family3 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I actually got 10 things... Some may be more interesting than others...
> 
> 
> Grover, KIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one.
Click to expand...


Thanks.

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to reshoot it though...  I just had an idea that would be absolutely hilarious ... instead of 'KIA' it will be 'OD', lol.


----------



## stone_family3

That would be great


----------



## Turbo

Pugs said:


> I really like the Ruger!



Most of my shooting these days is with a camera...I figured I should stop burning through all my ammo by going to the range twice a week


----------



## MrsMoo

well this is long over due! In the time I've moved house and lost two jobs!
All the things were within 10 feet, but because the weather is dull the room was dark, so moved them to a lighter part of the house 

1: Lipstick






2: Paints





3: Chalk/Pastels


----------



## MrsMoo

TylerF said:


> not much around my house lol but o well it was fun



Hershey's Kisses! I love those sweets!
You cant buy them over here unless you pay a bloody fortune online 
Everytime someone I know goes to America I ask them to bring back some haha


----------



## SwissJ




----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Bumped to inspire those that have "photo block."


----------



## Bram

This is wicked I am currently at work so when I get home today i'm grabbing my camera and going to town. Thanks bitter.


----------



## Ron Evers

Too bad I did not see this earlier as I had two lenses apart here on my desk.


----------



## Greasy

I'm sitting in my basement, figured theres so much stuff down here that it would be easy. I was VERY wrong. Not to mention the lighting is horrendous. I'll get them posted up tomorrow though.


----------



## Greasy

Here they are. Half the lightbulbs down in the basement are blown out, ZERO natural light, etc. 


Object #1- Going somewhere? (2 pictures, 3 feet away)











(Full length rowing shell hanging on the wall)


Object #2- The leaning tower of... boxes full of pictures (1 foot away).







Object #3- No pain no gain. (4 feet away)







Object #4- "The Flyers are losing, can you PLEASE take me out now?" (Inches away)


----------



## Blake.Oney

All three of these were within 5 feet of me. I'll do it again later. This one is my keyboard, which is dirty from the kids while I'm working. 






I put my shoes on an end table in front of a window so the dog doesn't get any ideas. 






I put this 3 1/2 foot tall superman on the end table I keep my shoes on because of the window light. ( I never thought of it, but I think I'm gonna start using him for test shots.)


----------



## reznap

Contributing:

1.  diy reflector  (freelensing a 50mm)





2.  crusher keychain  (90mm tamron macro)





3.  hangers  (freelensing canon 50mm)





4.  not my dog  (tamron 90mm macro through a lens piece from a broken sony p&s)





5.  sennheis  (freelensing 50mm 1.8)





6.  testing 1, 2  (tamron 90mm)





And I would have kept going to 10 but my batteries died  
Cheap grip doesn't give battery level and dies without warning..


----------



## Sonoma

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Ron Evers

My office is 11'x12' so I cannot get far from anything.












You may have noticed I need a housekeeper.


----------



## xlaire

I think I failed this one


----------



## Greasy

reznap said:


> Contributing:
> 4.  not my dog  (tamron 90mm macro through a lens piece from a broken sony p&s)



I saw this and was about to ask if you had a Border Collie also... then I noticed how eerily similar it was to mine. Very cool picture.


----------



## Jcampbelll

1. Light







2. Mac :mrgreen:








3. Ikoflex :er:


----------



## iPhoto17




----------



## JeffieLove

so when you take the pictures, you can't get out of your chair?


----------



## mishele

stone_family3 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I actually got 10 things... Some may be more interesting than others...
> 
> 
> Grover, KIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one.
Click to expand...


Best picture in the whole thread!!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

JeffieLove said:


> so when you take the pictures, you can't get out of your chair?


 
Yes, but the subjects must be within ten feet of your starting point.

The idea of this is to make you think about composition, not to just take a picture of an interesting object.


----------



## JenKat

The first two items may or may not be dog related.


----------



## cheriserandle

Ok Here are mine. I'm new to this, so please be gentle.




Pencil Shavings by Genius Central Ink, on Flickr




Wednesday Afternoon Calender  by Genius Central Ink, on Flickr


I think there is something wrong with this one but i can't put my finger on it...



Tea Cups and Pot by Genius Central Ink, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I really like the last one. The glare in the cups aside, I think it could use a little warming, a little boost to the saturation (just a little) and a little more contrast.

:thumbup:


----------



## PatrickJamesYu

#1 Super Nintendo and NBA Jam





#2 Mini Munny





#3 Large Diaphragm Condenser on Shock Mount.


----------



## D-B-J

Greasy said:


> Here they are. Half the lightbulbs down in the basement are blown out, ZERO natural light, etc.
> 
> 
> Object #1- Going somewhere? (2 pictures, 3 feet away)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Full length rowing shell hanging on the wall)]
> 
> I love sculling!


----------



## redessa

DD's homework
1) 


IMG_7398 by redessa, on Flickr

Plate edge
2) 


IMG_7410 by redessa, on Flickr

A wall in my kitchen
3) 


IMG_7433 by redessa, on Flickr


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I challenge everyone here to find *3 *interesting things within 10 feet of where they are_ right now, _and post the resulting images here. C'mon, do it! Let's test our eyes and composition skills.



OK...  I'm lame...  I can't see anything interesting in this room...  I took two shots...  Here they are...

PS - My eyes are still a bit messed up... Sorry if I misread this Bitter.


----------



## MTVision

I had a really hard time with this.  My desk is basically in my daughters toy room so toys it is!

1.






2.  I'm a little teapot short and stout...When I get all steamed up, hear me shout....Tip me over and pour me out!"

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazy_beautiful_megan/6139042391/]
	

3rd by MT Vision Photography, on Flickr

3.



2nda by MT Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq

Finally an excuse to test my abstract eye. Taken with my iPhone 4s, all from the same spot: in front of my computer. Didn't lift my butt from the chair, all within a half circle in front of me. Apparently there are interesting stuff all over 

1



Vasen by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

2



Gluggene by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr

3



Bord og stol by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary

My girlfriends breasts are within 10 feet but i can't get her to take here top off :cry:


----------



## mishele

gsgary said:


> My girlfriends breasts are within 10 feet but i can't get her to take here top off :cry:



You have a girlfriend?! lol


----------



## gsgary

mishele said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriends breasts are within 10 feet but i can't get her to take here top off :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a girlfriend?! lol
Click to expand...


Yes :x but she is not keen on having her photo taken about as much as i get


----------



## ele89869

1.

2.

3.

Here are my 3, I don't think I could have made it to 10 right here


----------



## ele89869

Great thread Bitter. After I posted my 3 photos I started looking even harder and maybe I'll submit some more tomorrow (hopefully better photos), I'll try to catch some natural light coming through the windows.
It makes you think...
C&C always welcome.


----------



## sm4him

This looked like so much fun, I thought I'd do it twice! I did it at work during my lunch break, then again at home...and got nothing else accomplished tonight.   To be fair, I didn't go home from choir practice until after 8:30, so it was far too late to be productive anyway.

I actually did 10 within 10, for both places (including a couple of bonuses, which were just different perspectives on the same object).
The full sets can be viewed here. 

I'll post 3 of each here (and actually, these are all 3 things within 3 feet of me). 

Work:
1.




2.




3.


----------



## sm4him

Home 3 within 10 (again, actually 3 within 3)

1. 




2.




3. Also my first ever smoke photo!




And yes, everything I used for the smoke photo was within 3 feet of my computer.


----------



## PinkDoor

sm4him said:


> This looked like so much fun, I thought I'd do it twice! I did it at work during my lunch break, then again at home...and got nothing else accomplished tonight.   To be fair, I didn't go home from choir practice until after 8:30, so it was far too late to be productive anyway.
> 
> I actually did 10 within 10, for both places (including a couple of bonuses, which were just different perspectives on the same object).
> The full sets can be viewed here.
> 
> I'll post 3 of each here (and actually, these are all 3 things within 3 feet of me).
> 
> Work:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.



Seriously??? These are amazing!  All six!  Love!


----------



## PinkDoor

I'm playing tomorrow morning! My hubby just said, "no way you are getting your camera out now".


----------



## Ernicus

You get told when you can use your camera?  Poor thing.

Be a rebel, do what you want.


----------



## PinkDoor

Ernicus said:


> You get told when you can use your camera?  Poor thing.
> 
> Be a rebel, do what you want.



As you know, I don't own a "craptop" . . . and we are already in bed (no comments, please!) with my macpro. Anyway, I agree with him. . . lighting will be better in the morning!


----------



## Ernicus

...just....don't....respond......leave.....it.....alone.......


----------



## Ernicus

Man, that was hard.


----------



## TheKenTurner

PinkDoor said:
			
		

> As you know, I don't own a "craptop" . . . and we are already in bed (no comments, please!) with my macpro. Anyway, I agree with him. . . lighting will be better in the morning!



You spelt "laptop" and "crapbook pro" wrong.

-Ken Turner


----------



## Ernicus

TheKenTurner said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I don't own a "craptop" . . . and we are already in bed (no comments, please!) with my macpro. Anyway, I agree with him. . . lighting will be better in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spelt "laptop" and "crapbook pro" wrong.
> 
> -Ken Turner
Click to expand...


Awesomesauce


----------



## PinkDoor

TheKenTurner said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I don't own a "craptop" . . . and we are already in bed (no comments, please!) with my macpro. Anyway, I agree with him. . . lighting will be better in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spelt "laptop" and "crapbook pro" wrong.
> 
> -Ken Turner
Click to expand...


Once you go Mac - you never go back!


----------



## cgipson1

PinkDoor said:


> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, I don't own a "craptop" . . . and we are already in bed (no comments, please!) with my macpro. Anyway, I agree with him. . . lighting will be better in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spelt "laptop" and "crapbook pro" wrong.
> 
> -Ken Turner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once you go Mac - you never go back!
Click to expand...


I could comment that that after using a mac, your IQ drops, and you are no longer able to operate anything else.... hence the never going back! But that would be a rude comment... so I won't make it!     lol!    (J/K)!


----------



## cgipson1

Some nice shots here... I may have to give that a try at home tonight!


----------



## jowensphoto

cgipson1 said:


> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheKenTurner said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spelt "laptop" and "crapbook pro" wrong.
> 
> -Ken Turner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you go Mac - you never go back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could comment that that after using a mac, your IQ drops, and you are no longer able to operate anything else.... hence the never going back! But that would be a rude comment... so I won't make it!     lol!    (J/K)!
Click to expand...



I use a Mac at home and PC for day-job. I'm a total Apple junkie, but I have to admit I prefer doing post on the PC.


----------



## cgipson1

jowensphoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PinkDoor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you go Mac - you never go back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could comment that that after using a mac, your IQ drops, and you are no longer able to operate anything else.... hence the never going back! But that would be a rude comment... so I won't make it!     lol!    (J/K)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Mac at home and PC for day-job. I'm a total Apple junkie, but I have to admit I prefer doing post on the PC.
Click to expand...


Hahaha... I have three apple devices... and used to swear I would never own any (got mad at them back in the 80's over a IIGS issue). But I will admit they do some things well...


----------



## laynea24

I'll play! Right after I lay my son down for a nap, I'll post my pictures. I've already taken them.


----------



## laynea24

Okay, here are mine. We were finishing our lunch when I saw this thread.

1-Milk Mustache and Food Crumbed Face



2- Dirty Pot Lid


3- Ponytail Palm


----------



## PinkDoor

cgipson1 said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could comment that that after using a mac, your IQ drops, and you are no longer able to operate anything else.... hence the never going back! But that would be a rude comment... so I won't make it!     lol!    (J/K)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a Mac at home and PC for day-job. I'm a total Apple junkie, but I have to admit I prefer doing post on the PC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahaha... I have three apple devices... and used to swear I would never own any (got mad at them back in the 80's over a IIGS issue). But I will admit they do some things well...
Click to expand...



We are up to 16 - and NOT proud of it!  But, I do love love love them!   Enough Apple talk!  My pics in the next post!


----------



## PinkDoor

Here's mine. . . .lots to choose from since I am unpacking, and everything is on the kitchen counter. 

Lamp:


Another Lamp (not the same as above):


Wine glass (shocker):


----------



## kundalini

I keep seeing this thread popping up and thought I had posted some photos, but to my amazement, it was just a smart ass comment.

I kinda played sick this afternoon, more like a mental health break and decided to have a go. The hot weather has broken and the TSorms pop up in the afternoons, so I was outside on the deck most of the time and that's where I shot the challenge. I added one more challenge though, 10 interesting things within 10 feet with 10 lenses. I started out with the primes......

*20mm*







*35mm







50mm







85mm







105mm







300mm








*​I'll do the zooms another day and add here.

That was kinda fun too!


----------



## BRN1

Old butt set. 



Rolling tape measure



Roll of bubble wrap

Saw the post, took 3 with iPad. Gotta go.


----------



## Animaniac888

Not sure mine are any good, but here you go.


----------



## Photographiend

Never really thought about if there was anything interesting within 10 feet of my computer chair. I actually had about 7 pics that I likes but these were my favs.


----------



## TeethPuller

Cool thread. Had lots of fun! 

I got lazy... all within 3 feet, and all with the same lens (105mm 1:2.8G).

Coffee mug handle.


(Plastic) wicker basket.


Cat.


----------



## mishele

I'll play......
1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## anglwngss

Got my camera in July (for my birthday!!) I'm still learning and trying to get the hang of this.

1. Ceiling fan, still in motion


2. 3 foot knight in shining armor

3. Rascal (couldn't make up my mind which was better, so here's 2 of him)


----------



## Justman1020

I didnt even get up to take these. Walk 10 feet? Ha.


----------



## bianni

Shadow of Plate.


----------



## Hale.Photography.IN




----------



## tentwo

I have never tried to do abstrac so this was interesting.  Be easy I used my iphone 4s.

Here is my hand sanitizer


Here is wires from my phone system

Here is some party thing on my desk


----------



## eddybreezy

Here are 4 things within 10 feet of me. That was actually pretty fun. I never thought of taking photos of things inside of my room 

#1




#2




#3




#4


----------



## Steve5D

A jar I have that's filled with Canadian coins. Yeah, I'm not sure why, either:







What's left of my wallet:







Kershaw:







My watch:







Took all of those without so much as getting out of my desk chair...


----------



## debauch

Picked up my first DSLR about a month ago and have been learning all I can. Here are my 3 shots in 10 feet...


----------



## bluehouse

Nice pictures. I like your creative photography.


----------



## EIngerson

I'll play.


----------



## runnah

People have way nicer stuff than I do.


----------



## EIngerson

runnah said:


> People have way nicer stuff than I do.



Nah, you can make ANYTHING look cool.


----------



## sam_franklin

A photography book with a kindle on top, some nice bokeh with the kit lense I thought! 


A pencil from school


For any aircraft geeks a AW101 model from my dad!


----------



## leeroix

1-to the right of my desk, vinyl rolls



junk1 by keips66, on Flickr
2-behind me - old camera cases



junk2 by keips66, on Flickr
3-the other side of my desk - 3d sculpture i made



junk3 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

I could only find 8 interesting things within 10 feet. They have been on my desk all day. Sorry about the picture but I had to take it with my iPhone.

1. Camera 2. Grip 3. Lens 4. Lens cap 5. wireless trigger 6. wireless receiver 7 speed light 8. homemade difuser box.




Interest stuff on my desk. by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## debauch

Tried again while out to dinner tonight but barely found three interesting things (well, one thing but three times!). Took these with my phone. 

Tried focusing on the table here. Didn't turn out well. 



A bit better I think.


----------



## bianni




----------



## PhotographybyDLC

I didn't quite get ten. But here goes! 

This is my first time a) posting to this forum, b) split-toning, c) shooting b&w, d) successfully keeping an object clearly visible while blacking-out the background. 

Enjoy!

Here is the Flickr set.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Nice set!

I really like the folder chair (#4). Nice job on that!


----------



## PhotographybyDLC

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Nice set!
> 
> I really like the folder chair (#4). Nice job on that!



That's my favourite one.


----------

